# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Mystique in Oia, Santorini, Greece

## stbartshopper

We just returned from spending 8 nights at the Hotel Mystique, overlooking the caldera in the town of Oia on the island of Santorini in Greece. It was one of the best places we have travelled to- food was wonderful at every restaurant and the people were wonderful with us foreigners. The wine, which is produced locally is excellent and the fish is caught fresh daily. The sail in the caldera with a swim in the sulphur hot springs is heavenly. We had room #38 at the Hotel and it was perfect. Do not bring or wear high heels and be prepared to walk up and down a lot of steps as the island is actually a volcano and the buildings are all built into the sides of cliffs, overlooking the caldera. Let the Hotel choose and book all of your restaurants as they reserve the best tables for the Mystique guests. If you like beautiful sunsets, ancient history, excellent shopping, and a place to escape from the maddening crowd (the hotel), this is the place for you. SBH is our preference because it is closer and Mallorca has a lot more diversity to the island than Santorini but Santorini was on our bucket list and we are very glad we went.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We've been to Santorini a few times. Oia is very charming and well worth a visit. We usually find the main town, Thera, to be too touristy most of the time. The last time we visited the island we went instead to go swimming. We had a lovely time on the black sand beach and found wonderful local fresh fish for lunch at a nearby restaurant. 

Cruise12Santorini 026.jpg

Cruise12Santorini 006.jpg

----------


## GayleR

Santorini is one of my favorite places on earth. Sigh.

----------


## Cyraxpt

I have visited Oia on several occasions and have always been in awe at the site of the stunning vistas overlooking the caldera, I never thought I would tire of sitting on a cafe balcony terrace to take in these views. However I am beginning to think Oia is fast becoming a victim of its own success. It was almost impossible to walk anywhere due to the packed in hordes from organised tours, each led by a banner waving guide encouraging them to rush around because time is limited. No one seems to be allowed to stop and admire the surroundings or to visit any of the small shops or even to take a few minutes break for a coffee. Now I notice designated shops are ready with their samples of " local foods or wines" just like feeding stations for athletes on a long distance run. This should be required reading for every first time visitor in the planning stages. I also want to add this https://aktis.taxi/ taxi service. Maybe it will be useful for someone.

----------


## amyb

Yes, it is sad when a paradise is lost.

----------


## stbartshopper

We agree. We found there are peak times when the tour buses arrive and it is wall to wall crowds. Mornings there are heavenly, evenings after sunset, when the tour buses have left are very nice as well. Although it is not overwhelming, Gustavia has become difficult during certain times of the day for parking and traffic but we are always able to enjoy it. We just don’t go at ‘peak’ times.

----------

